# Stud fee info for FC-AFC Dare to Dream Cosmo



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

Wondering about the Stud fee and contact for Cosmo.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

If you are breeding to him, make sure your dam is not an EIC carrier.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

pm sent....


----------



## mmarshburn (Jun 16, 2012)

I am unable to send and receive messages due to my post number. I would like info on Cosmo. Please email me at [email protected] please.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Per ad in Retriever News- Cathie Olson [email protected]. We recently had a Cosmo litter. Stud fee was $2500. Cost about $4000 to do the breeding.


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

And be absolutely certain of the dam you are crossing with Cosmo. We have a almost 8 year old female from Cosmo and a Lean Mac bitch. Hang on. Never a dull moment. Baton Roule, let the good times roll brother. Lots of talent, lots of "want to", lots of maintenance.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

MIDTNGRNHEAD said:


> And be absolutely certain of the dam you are crossing with Cosmo. We have a almost 8 year old female from Cosmo and a Lean Mac bitch. Hang on. Never a dull moment. Baton Roule, let the good times roll brother. Lots of talent, lots of "want to", lots of maintenance.


Agree very high maintenance and barking to curb!!!


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Just curious at what age do Cosmo pups become high maintanence? Mine is just over 3 months and doesn't bark much and is very obedient. Maybe he is still too young. Maybe I lucked out!! So far the only problem is an occasional accident or puddle on the floor.
Carol


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Contact Cathy Olsen. She was very easy to deal with when I bred my Stepper bitch to Cosmo. I actually bred my girl to Cos twice. 3 of my buddies also produced nice Cosmo breedings. As far as "high maintenance and mouthy" pups, all 4 of the bitches that I mentioned were HIGH POWERED, and not one pup out of the 5 litters was mouthy. Now, nearly all of the pups were hard charging fire breathers!!! I believe 4 Field Champions and several Master Hunters came out of the 5 litters. One of the litters is still young. I loved the two Cos pups that I trained. Hard going, great intelligence, fantastic marking ability, and team players.


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

akabrowndogs-We didn't own our Cosmo girl at birth. But from what I've heard, I think she was high maintenance while still in the whelping box and maybe earlier.


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

MIDTNGRNHEAD said:


> akabrowndogs-We didn't own our Cosmo girl at birth. But from what I've heard, I think she was high maintenance while still in the whelping box and maybe earlier.


;-) I went the once removed route for partial high maintenance.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Things have changed since I bred to Cos. Stud fee was $400 and Terry said that if he got his FC it would go up to $600. He did and it did. Bitch was out of Midknight Code Breaker bred to a Zip Code daughter with Thunder as grandsire on the bottom. Pup I kept was noisy.But wow could mark.Never ran her for other reasons.Super hunting dog.She didn't like birds she but as the pointer people say "hated" them so much she had to get them.


----------

